# Christmas Mead (Pumpkin Spice Flavored)



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice video. :thumbsup:

Good thing to do on these cold winter days.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Nice video. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good thing to do on these cold winter days.


Thanks! This reminds me that it's about time to rack this batch.


----------

